# Logan 6560 lube



## richz (Mar 15, 2012)

Got the bases and chip pan all painted up. Conrtoll panel wired and mounted. Started disassmbling lathe last weekend. Got everything apart except for the apron assembly. Looked at the logan site for lube and am confused. In the spindle gearbox the lube looks like molassas. I work on overhead cranes and it looks like what was called 600 weight steam cylinder oil. What lubes for spindle gearbox and apron carriage? As to lube for the ways thick or thin.


----------

